
U.S. Consumer Financial Protection Bureau is a shell of its former self - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/how-trump-appointees-curbed-a-consumer-protection-agency-loathed-by-the-gop/2018/12/04/3cb6cd56-de20-11e8-aa33-53bad9a881e8_story.html
======
tomohawk
It's a great example of political overreach.

[http://www.abajournal.com/news/article/consumer_financial_pr...](http://www.abajournal.com/news/article/consumer_financial_protection_bureau_has_unconstitutional_structure_dc_circ)

